# Trust Webcam

## yotoo

Hi,

Pretty happy to discover that kopete is now allowed to use webcam   :Smile: 

But a good news allways come with bad : I can't run my webcam.

This cam is a 320 spacec@m. lsusb gives :

```

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a9:a518 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I have modules ov511 and omnivision (v4l). lsmod gives :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ov511                  76736  0

```

dmesg return to me :

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: USB OV518+ video device found

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device revision 2

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Compression required with OV518...enabling

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Sensor is an OV7620

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device at usb-0000:00:02.3-2 registered to minor 0

```

I think it's quite good   :Wink: 

But when I try to use xawtv I've got this message:

```

# xawtv

This is xawtv-3.94, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.14-gentoo-r5)

xinerama 0: 1024x768+0+0

xinerama 1: 1024x768+0+0

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

can't open /dev/video0: Function not implemented

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/video0: Fonction non implantée

v4l2: open /dev/video0: Fonction non implantée

v4l: open /dev/video0: Fonction non implantée

no video grabber device available

```

(Sorry "Fonction non implantée" is in french ~ non implanted function)

I can't find where the problem come from   :Crying or Very sad: 

I find no post about this problem and google can't help me !!

Is there someone who can help me?

----------

## lxg

The fact that it doesn't work with xawtv doesn't mean that it doesn't work at all. From the output I see, I'd say most things are ok. Could you try another player, e.g. VLC?

----------

## yotoo

Hi,

You're right! So I try with VLC. Here is the output:

```

vlc file:///dev/video0

VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus

Interface de commande Ã  distance initialisÃ©e, Â« h Â» pour obtenir de lâaide.

status change: ( New input: file:///dev/video0 )

status change: ( audio volume: 256 )

status change: ( play state: 1 )

[00000220] access_file access error: cannot open file /dev/video0 (Fonction non implantée)

[00000218] main input error: no suitable access module for `file:///dev/video0'

status change: ( stop state: 0 )

[00000210] main playlist: nothing to play

signal 2 received, terminating vlc - do it again in case it gets stuck

status change: ( stop state: 0 )

status change: ( quit )

[00000210] main playlist: stopping playback

```

Again this "fonction non implantée"   :Crying or Very sad: 

Then I made a dmesg:

```

# dmesg

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: USB OV518+ video device found

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device revision 2

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Compression required with OV518...enabling

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Sensor is an OV7620

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device at usb-0000:00:02.3-2 registered to minor 0

usbcore: registered new driver ov511

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: No decompressor available

```

What about this "decompressor". I forgot to emerge something ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

yotoo,

Do you have Video For Linux support available for your kernel ?

Built in or modular is fine.

xawtv has problems with following symlinks sometimes. Your vidieo devices will be /dev/v4l/video0 and so on.

If that file is there,

```
xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video0
```

may well work.

----------

## lxg

Also, you shoud check whether you have v4l and v4l2 in your global or package-related USE flags.

----------

## yotoo

Thanks for your help,

So Icontinue to investigate following your ideas.

First, concerning my kernel I compile it with "Device Drivers/Multimedia devices/Video for Linux" as module. I also include all elements of video for linus and especially "OmniVision Camera Chip support".

Secondly, I try vlc with /dev/v4l/video0 and outputs are the same :

```

# vlc file:///dev/v4l/video0

VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus

Interface de commande Ã  distance initialisÃ©e, Â« h Â» pour obtenir de lâaide.

status change: ( New input: file:///dev/v4l/video0 )

status change: ( audio volume: 256 )

status change: ( play state: 1 )

[00000220] access_file access error: cannot open file /dev/v4l/video0 (Fonction non implantée)

[00000218] main input error: no suitable access module for `file:///dev/v4l/video0'

status change: ( stop state: 0 )

[00000210] main playlist: nothing to play

signal 2 received, terminating vlc - do it again in case it gets stuck

status change: ( stop state: 0 )

status change: ( quit )

[00000210] main playlist: stopping playback

```

dmesg allways returns the same thing:

```

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: USB OV518+ video device found

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device revision 2

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Compression required with OV518...enabling

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Sensor is an OV7620

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: Device at usb-0000:00:02.3-2 registered to minor 0

drivers/usb/media/ov511.c: No decompressor available

```

At last I give you some elements about the compilation of vlc and xawtv

```

# emerge -pv vlc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  -3dfx +X -a52 +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl +oss +png -rtsp -samba -screen +sdl -shout -skins -speex -stream +svg -svga -theora +truetype +v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis +win32codecs -wxwindows -xinerama -xml -xosd +xv 0 kB

```

```

# emerge -pv xawtv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/xawtv-3.94-r1  +X -aalib +alsa -lirc -mmx +motif +nls +opengl +quicktime -zvbi 0 kB

```

So I'm quite surprise that vlc gives the same thing with /dev/v4l/video0 and /dev/video0. How can I find which link is used for my webcam ? I mean that there are lot of video* in /dev...

----------

## yotoo

Sorry I'm wrong,

There are many video in /dev but only one is active /dev/video0 !

So the problem probably come from the "decompressor".

But I really don't know what it is and what I could do   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lxg

Does one of the following help you?

https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/85

http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/faq.html

or, directly:

http://www.google.de/search?q=%22No+decompressor+available%22&num=100

----------

## yotoo

Thanks your links threat effectivelly of my problem   :Smile: 

Unfortunetly it doesn't work for me ...

```

# modprobe ov511_decomp

FATAL: Module ov511_decomp not found.

```

Does I emerge or activate in the kernel something else to get ov511_decomp ?

----------

## lxg

As far as I understood the site from the first link, this is a proprietary module. If so, then it's definitly not in the kernel, and I suspect it's also not in Portage. I'm afraid you've got to search the web for that module, download it, and possibly compile it.

----------

## yotoo

I think your right but I'm not sure to need decompressor...

On the FAQ http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/faq.html it's said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> With the 1.xx driver, you must load ov518_decomp. Version 2.16 and later don't require you to load ov518_decomp.
> 
> 

 

It's seems that I use a 1.xx driver... How can I make to use a 2.16?

----------

## lxg

http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/download.html

----------

